# State of the Rut



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I have been hearing that the rut is starting to really heat up... they say that with the moon full thta it decreases the does hormone production(somespecific type) which puts them in a full bplown estrus state.

Any of you guys been seeing bucks chasing?

I have been hearing about some smaller ones being "rutted" up but nothingof size being too stupid yet.


----------



## wolfmanjack (Sep 27, 2006)

what state are u talking? I'm in Mn and hunted all weekend and didnt see anything runnin


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

When we were pheasant hunting on Saturday we saw 9 differn't groups of does (29 total) and they didn't have a single buck running with them, but with 4 of the groups there was a buck close by. We did see one small 3x3 that was going thru one of our fields that didn't pay any attention to us and didn't care that we were there. He looked like a bird dog going back and forth in that field and his neck looked pretty swollen. Of all the bucks we saw they weren't with the does but they were bed down within 300-400 yards of the does and they were all immature bucks 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 year old bucks. We did see one buck that was nice I would bet he was a 3 1/2 year old buck. So from what I am seeing is that the mature more dominate bucks haven't gotten there does together yet and haven't run the little bucks out yet. We also saw a lot of buck signs (scraps and rubs).


----------

